# where to find a 6 rpm 12 vdc gear motor



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, Anyone know where to find a where to find a 6 rpm 12 vdc gear motor or real close to that. Thanks Scott


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

http://www.electricmotorwarehouse.com/Dayton/2L003.htm


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I keep an eye on allelectronics, they have deals from time to time. I doubt these are near the performance of the daytons, but still may be usable. I have had good luck so far wth cheap motors from these folks. http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/category/400400/DC_Gear_Motors.html


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Grainger.com - it's a Dayton motor, just don't recall the exact model. I have a Dayton 120v motor - strong as an ox and quiet to boot.


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi, I should have said what it was for but it is for a witches head so it can turn side to side. I do not know how much the motor should have but I hate to buy a motor that does not have enough power to turn the head.
Thanks Scott


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Even an oscillating fan has the power to turn a head, but they're unreliable due to overheating in an enclosed head situation unless you turn the unit upside down and use the pedestal as the head mount. You might also consider the small motors used for Xmas animated deer, or the lasy susan motors out of dead microwave ovens (use caution here, there is a capacitor inside microwave ovens that stores quite a jolt of power even after being unplugged).


----------

